# Finding Work in DUBAI



## readytogo (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am from Australia interested in finding work in Dubai. 

My background is in Banking and Finance - Business Development/Relationship Management. 

Can anyone please provide some guidance on, which recruitment agents or job search resources to use to find work there.

Your comments will be greatly appreaciated.

Thank you


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION
Charterhouse Partnership - Recruitment Agency - Dubai UAE Middle East
Monster Gulf - Jobs in Dubai, IT Jobs, Sales Jobs


----------



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

*Did you manage to find a job in Dubai?*

Hi,

Did you manage to find a job in Dubai?






readytogo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am from Australia interested in finding work in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------

